# Steering Gear Box Mounting Holes



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Do the 4 hole mounted power steering gear boxes work in place of the 3 hole? I see that some have 3 holes and some 4. My frame has 3 holes for mounting but my box has 4. One just isn't used. This is what was on the car when I got it. Do I need to switch back to a 3 hole mount for any reason? 

Any input??


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Josh, it is mounted correctly with 3 bolts. Matt


----------

